# LCB Lanier Fast Cat PICS



## DaleysHuntnFish

I have had a few people ask me about the LCB that I have so here it is:
This is a TRUE CAT HULL not a Tunnel Hull. Some of the other Cat Looking boats have deep center sponsoms that ride in the water, LCB does not. 
Boat specks:
20ft
2,500# rigged (motor, trolling motor, fuel, 5 batteries, ect.)
300 Merc. 
1.75 Torque Master w/Bobs cone
200sqft + of storage
Hold plane at 20mph
Top speed I have got 92mph (mine is heavier than the one on you-tube running 122mph)
curse 70mph @5,000rpm
I have been in 2ft chop @ 75mph comfortable and DRY
Turns on a dime, I have turned the boat around at 60 and never skipped it or blew out

We are also a LCB dealer

Here is some video of Brent:


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

I DON'T LIKE THE FLAMES I know they don't belong on a fishing boat. I bought the boat with all intentions of wrapping it.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish




----------



## spurgersalty

Who in their right mind would sit on the seat in front of the console
Boy, the rain gods didn't like the Cheniere Plant that day


----------



## Barbarian

That is sweet


----------



## Jolly Roger

Nice tub



spurgersalty said:


> Boy, the rain gods didn't like the Cheniere Plant that day


think that is a marsh fire


----------



## ReelWork

X2 - marsh fire... Sweet boat!


----------



## troutsupport

marsh fire... burning the marsh... 

nice ride... I wanna see ya get the Daley's Hunt and Fish Wrap... that will be killer.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

troutsupport said:


> nice ride... I wanna see ya get the Daley's Hunt and Fish Wrap... that will be killer.


Thanks, and here is the start of the wrap. My guy is still designing the art work.


----------



## dosseric

nice sled.

I love the sound of a proMax.

here is a recent pic of mine... glad to see another one in TX :brew2:


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Thanks,

Dosseric how do you like that safefloor? I was thinking of putting in my boat


----------



## yellowskeeter

So here is my stupid question of the day .......
What are the mpg's at that speed on that hull?


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki

About 29 GPH fuel burn at WOT....

Nice rig. My old SCB (center pod boat you mentioned) rolled out at 93 mph and had similar load (300X), sporty lower with a 1.62 and a 28 Bravo One


----------



## Barbarian

So just for kicks

29 GPH at 90mph = 3 mpg at WOT

I bet you could get 6mpg 'cruising' around 70


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki

Doubt u would ever see 6 mpg with the old 300x.....but as you can see with your math: 60 gallons gets you about 180 mile range at 90 mph


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

I agree on the 300x but the new 300xs sips at cruse speed and gets about the same WOT as the 300x


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki

Doubt u would ever see 6 mpg with the old 300x.....but as you can see with your math: 60 gallons gets you about 180 mile range at 90 mph


----------



## Cool Hand

Is this like an SCB ?


----------



## Barbarian

My bad, didn't notice the S missing from the 300X. But if it is getting 3mpg at WOT, it doesn't matter what model it is the mpg will increase some when cutting back 20-25%.


----------



## dosseric

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Dosseric how do you like that safefloor? I was thinking of putting in my boat


I love the safe floor. It's easy on your feet and cleans up nicely.

However... it's heavy - they claim about 1/2 # per sqft... but it feels heavier than that. My rod locker lids don't stay open. I need to get stronger gas-charged cylinders.


----------



## El Primero

Can you pressure wash that flooring or will that tear it up?


----------



## Barbarian

El Primero said:


> Can you pressure wash that flooring or will that tear it up?


Yes, they told me you can pressure wash it with no problem as long as you don't get it real close.

Also, mine is not easy on my feet. Wish it was, but mine is pretty tough on feet and knees.

And I didn't think it weighed that much. 1/2# sq ft is a lot. Guessing your boat would have roughly 20' x 8' = 160 x .5 - 80 pounds and realistically since it isn't a flat sheet, is probably closer to 120 sq ft and 60 pounds. Not too bad.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Man that's not what I was hoping to hear I may just go with hydro-turf instead


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

*Another one coming to Texas*

more coming


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Another one in Texas


----------



## shooks

More pics please.


----------



## Poon Chaser

very cool


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

What she draft?


----------



## Barbarian

What is the major difference with the LCB and a F-22?


----------



## Thepartsguy50

all your missing with those flames are fuzzy dice and dingel balls very sweet ride


----------



## okmajek

Nice rig... Ditto on the wrap..


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> What she draft?


 16"



Barbarian said:


> What is the major difference with the LCB and a F-22?


 LCBs can run 118mph with a single 300 I don't think SCBs can run that fast.
LCBs can run 75 in Big water because they are a true cat hull The f-22 is not a cat hull thus limiting it to staying inshore. 
Because the LCB is a cat hull it will bow steer at low speeds.


----------



## troutsupport

Dawg... those rims be "bling" to the max. 

Nice boat.


----------



## ESCB Factory

We have built (2) full tunnel SCB's. While those hull are a bit faster than the center pod boats, I still prefer the pod hulls. 
Pod hulls in general handle lower (fishing) speeds much better.

One other thing different about the LCB is that it has much deeper air tunnel than our SCB. That is where most of the rough water ability comes from (not the true cat). That is also why SCB drafts quite abut less than LCB.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Oh, that LCB that ran over 100, was a ultra light layup, w a modified 300x.

The Standard lay up LCB will eat SCB prop wash...


----------



## raz1056

scb factory said:


> Oh, that LCB that ran over 100, was a ultra light layup, w a modified 300x.
> 
> The Standard lay up LCB will eat SCB prop wash...


Now that sounds like a race!


----------



## fishfeeder




----------



## speck trout chaser

fishfeeder said:


> View attachment 596213


X2!!!

Oh yeah for sure!! I will bring the butter for the popcorn!!!
Ive rode back in early January in Josh's recently sold F-22 and let me tell you its a unbelievable ride.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

scb factory said:


> We have built (2) full tunnel SCB's. While those hull are a bit faster than the center pod boats, I still prefer the pod hulls.
> Pod hulls in general handle lower (fishing) speeds much better.
> 
> One other thing different about the LCB is that it has much deeper air tunnel than our SCB. That is where most of the rough water ability comes from (not the true cat). That is also why SCB drafts quite abut less than LCB.


That's what makes it a true cat hull, its lifted by air not the center sponsom like a tunnel hull. 
Mine drafts 16" and the new Standard LCBs draft 12"



scb factory said:


> Oh, that LCB that ran over 100, was a ultra light layup, w a modified 300x.
> 
> The Standard lay up LCB will eat SCB prop wash...


You are incorrect about Brent's boat that runs 120 it is a "Stock 300x" but you are right about it being a lighter hull. The standard layout will still run 96 If you wanna check that "prop wash" we can make a 100 mile run and see who gets there first :cheers: There are no "Tunnel Boats" in offshore racing a tunnel boat and cat hull are two different boats. LCB was designed off of Cougar Power Boats out of England with off shore racing in mind, but still run in 6" of water and take off in 12" hard sand bottom. I'm not knocking SCB I think it is an awesome boat. LCB and SCB are two different boats and have different applications.


----------



## Im Headed South

Exhibit A lol





Thought I remember Brent saying that white one that ran 111 weighed 1400lbs+ without the engine which for a 20' boat doesn't seem all that lite although the X engine is probably putting out 330hp which is about stock for it.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

I say we add to the Shallow water shoot out - day 2 is a 100 mile race with rough and shallow water in the path. I'll bring my check book for that too (or maybe we run for titles???).


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I say we add to the Shallow water shoot out - day 2 is a 100 mile race with rough and shallow water in the path. I'll bring my check book for that too (or maybe we run for titles???).


Lol you supply the props


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

When will the new one hit the water and have some numbers for us?


----------



## Im Headed South

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I say we add to the Shallow water shoot out - day 2 is a 100 mile race with rough and shallow water in the path. I'll bring my check book for that too (or maybe we run for titles???).


Did you see the double rosteies behind that yellow one in the video hint hint :biggrin:


----------



## ESCB Factory

New SCB 23'8" Stingray Wide-Body, in the works as I type. 

23'8", 102" Beam, 12" Deep Tunnels (at transom), center pod w/ our SR tunnel drive. This will be our fast, rough open water/shallow water boat.

Maybe a 100 mile challenge is needed!


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

Im Headed South said:


> Did you see the double rosteies behind that yellow one in the video hint hint :biggrin:


You can bet I wouldn't come unprepared....My next "fast" SCB will have 610 hp on the back.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I say we add to the Shallow water shoot out - day 2 is a 100 mile race with rough and shallow water in the path. I'll bring my check book for that too (or maybe we run for titles???).





Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> When will the new one hit the water and have some numbers for us?


It's in Houston now I think it ran 94 here is some more pics


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

scb factory said:


> New SCB 23'8" Stingray Wide-Body, in the works as I type.
> 
> 23'8", 102" Beam, 12" Deep Tunnels (at transom), center pod w/ our SR tunnel drive. This will be our fast, rough open water/shallow water boat.
> 
> Maybe a 100 mile challenge is needed!


That sounds like a bad mofo


----------



## Im Headed South

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> You can bet I wouldn't come unprepared....My next "fast" SCB will have 610 hp on the back.


I know you wouldn't Josh :cheers:


----------



## ATX 4x4

Looks like a heck of a fishing platform with LOADS of practical storage. Sweet boats for sure!


----------



## devil1824

Very entertaining thread. Thanks guys. Keep the pics and video's coming. I'm a hotrod guy so this is right up my alley!


----------



## I got the hook up

*100 mile race*

I got my money on the SCB
Eric I will pitch in for gas



DaleysHuntnFish said:


> Lol you supply the props


did you mean lower units? Might take more than one to get to the finish line

oh, I have to go my steak is ready!


----------



## CLIMAX

If it is an all out race, either drag or long run you can count us in just what I have been waiting for, and yes feel free to bring the twins, Lets play


----------



## capdun

scb factory said:


> New SCB 23'8" Stingray Wide-Body, in the works as I type.
> 
> 23'8", 102" Beam, 12" Deep Tunnels (at transom), center pod w/ our SR tunnel drive. This will be our fast, rough open water/shallow water boat.
> 
> Maybe a 100 mile challenge is needed!


Is this a totally new hull design for ya'll?


----------



## CLIMAX

New Design, Can not wait to here the answer to that one.


----------



## theyallbreak

CLIMAX said:


> New Design, Can not wait to here the answer to that one.


You are :headknock on this one. They are nice boats for sure i'm not knocking that. That hull design has been around since the 60's I think. I know some changes have been made but a new design no. I have a friend that has a 18ft earl smith hull sitting at his house that is 16ft now, look up that hull that's from way back and compare it.


----------



## [email protected]

Technically yes it is a new hull design due to the tunnel drive in it allowing for the boat to be run in 6 inches of water. So yes the Stingray hull is a new hull design.


----------



## theyallbreak

[email protected] said:


> Technically yes it is a new hull design due to the tunnel drive in it allowing for the boat to be run in 6 inches of water. So yes the Stingray hull is a new hull design.


A tunnel hwell: there is something new. I guess your right take somebody else's design change it slightly and it is a new design. The main function of the hull has been around for awhile. If you would do research on boat racing you would see that. I am not knocking the boat they are nice but new design no.


----------



## [email protected]

theyallbreak said:


> A tunnel hwell: there is something new. I guess your right take somebody else's design change it slightly and it is a new design. The main function of the hull has been around for awhile. If you would do research on boat racing you would see that. I am not knocking the boat they are nice but new design no.


I am fully aware that the air entrapment hull has been around a good while.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

[email protected] said:


> I am fully aware that the air entrapment hull has been around a good while.


Did you know Ford and Chevy both use round tires??? I know...blew my mind :rotfl:


----------



## theyallbreak

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Did you know Ford and Chevy both use round tires??? I know...blew my mind :rotfl:


Apples and Oranges try again.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

theyallbreak said:


> Apples and Oranges try again.


Maybe it went over your head....try again. Sound the words out if you need to...


----------



## theyallbreak

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Maybe it went over your head....try again. Sound the words out if you need to...


No im good......


----------



## devil1824

Y'all get a freaking room.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I think the real issue is that Keith liked the LCB and decided to buy one then get another. Eric also builds a friggin amazing boat and they are both picking at each other because they both run awesome boats. I think it is kinda like how we pick at my service manager for running a Dodge when we run chevys. The competition I want to see is who can catch bigger fish out of their boat and if the boat makes a difference....


----------



## ESCB Factory

Oh yeah. Its all in fun. Just "Trailer Racing".
LCB is a full tunnel, fishing boat. What's not to like. 

It's not like its a outdated, chine walking pad vee or something...


----------



## Im Headed South

scb factory said:


> Oh yeah. Its all in fun. Just "Trailer Racing".
> LCB is a full tunnel, fishing boat. What's not to like.
> 
> It's not like its a outdated, chine walking pad vee or something...


:rotfl: now that's funny.


----------



## skeeter77346

Good stuff Eric!

Reminds me of an old clip....


----------



## [email protected]+

Did somebody say Twins????


----------



## whistlingdixie

scb factory said:


> Oh yeah. Its all in fun. Just "Trailer Racing".
> LCB is a full tunnel, fishing boat. What's not to like.
> 
> *It's not like its a outdated, chine walking pad vee or something.*..


 And that will start a very good debate. Not everyone likes a cat, full tunnel, pickle fork, etc etc like you build. I would bet a pad vee boat is sold 200 to 1 to a cat hull nation wide. Must still be something to that outdated hull.


----------



## patwilson

Nasty!!!!!! I bet that is he!! of a ride....



[email protected]+ said:


> Did somebody say Twins????


----------



## cfulbright

I have seen Keith fishing 3 people(2 adults and one kid) out of the LCB, and it looked VERY VERY cramped.


----------



## battleredtexan

[email protected]+ said:


> Did somebody say Twins????


I call your twins..... and raise you 6.


----------



## devil1824

whistlingdixie said:


> And that will start a very good debate. Not everyone likes a cat, full tunnel, pickle fork, etc etc like you build. I would bet a pad vee boat is sold 200 to 1 to a cat hull nation wide. Must still be something to that outdated hull.


If the bass fisherman ever figure out they don't have to be on the ragged edge running 75+ the pad v wouldn't sell near as many. I've said before and I'll say it again. I had a 17ft. Bass boat and liked it. When it gets a little rough it was very rough ride. I went down to the coast and road in a cat hull and was sold! Shallower, more stable and rode SO much better. Put my pad v to shame.


----------



## Barbarian

I know a guy who tried one of these non pad V boats as a fresh/salt hybrid. He personally told me that he got killed at the big freshwater reservoirs when the wind picked up. I think they do great in the bays and more shallower lakes, but he had to sell his and go back to the 'old outdated style' because Rayburn and Toledo was not very forgiving with the size and spacing of the waves. He said it was brutal. I would love to take a ride and have my mind changed.


----------



## Im Headed South

Go fish a cat hull in a lake full of timber and let know how that works out for you lol. Tough enough trying to rock 1 V off a stump can you imagine have 2 of them down there or when one gets up in the tunnel and you'd have to back off of it to keep going.


----------



## snapperlicious

75 in 2ft chop lol I'd love to see a video of that.


----------



## [email protected]+

I have fished out of most of the major boat brands 21 feet and under and have owned or know someone that has had most of them too, and I can honestly say that the LCB Drives, fishes, rides, handles, hole shot, shallow water drafts as well and in many cases better than most any other 20-21 ft boat on the market today. All of the above is improved with your boat set up and driving skills and believe me most people in general are leaving a lot on the table because their boat is not set up for optimum overall performance. Lake Ockeechobee and Biscayne Bay gets pretty rough and the Stick Marsh here in Florida has plenty of stumps and I have not had issues of getting caught up on stumps . 

When most are parked in parking lot or sitting at home I get to go play when I am ready. I do like the low wind conditions too, but when the fish are biting you have to go and usually you can't choose just the fair weather days . The main problem I have is when people see me on the water fishing they want to talk about the boat and not fish.....
Fortunately we all have many boat choices choose from , I just feel fortunate to have ran these LCB catts for 12 years now (I have owned 3) and have compiled a ton of test and set up data . I can easily fish 3 200lb+ lbs guys no problem in my rig. Overall the boat is very diversified. We dive, tube, wakeboard,barefoot,spearfish, live bait for Dolphin off Ft lauderdale or whatever is biting, river run for hundreds of miles on a weekend and the speed is just a bonus. 
Your Grand Mother can drive the rig too. 

The SCB is a very impressive boat and I have personally been up close to one here in Florida and I can say the fit and finish and details are second to none and the performance #'s speak for themselves . 

Brent


----------



## Im Headed South

Welcome to 2cool Brent, I've always enjoyed your threads over on S&F. Did anything ever come of the closed capsule hull Errol was working on?

Mike


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Barbarian said:


> I know a guy who tried one of these non pad V boats as a fresh/salt hybrid. He personally told me that he got killed at the big freshwater reservoirs when the wind picked up. I think they do great in the bays and more shallower lakes, but he had to sell his and go back to the 'old outdated style' because Rayburn and Toledo was not very forgiving with the size and spacing of the waves. He said it was brutal. I would love to take a ride and have my mind changed.


I fish toledo a lot and I have no problems with trolling stumpy water it acculaty does better than any v bottom i have ever owned or been in and the boat tracks awesome in the wind. I don't know what kind of boat your buddy had but it was not a LCB.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

snapperlicious said:


> 75 in 2ft chop lol I'd love to see a video of that.


Ok I will make one but I'm sure Brent has one all ready


----------



## [email protected]+

Im Headed South said:


> Welcome to 2cool Brent, I've always enjoyed your threads over on S&F. Did anything ever come of the closed capsule hull Errol was working on?
> 
> Mike


Mike : 
The closed canopy boat was a proto but ran well but not too practical for the sport boat crowd. A sport deck version from the full deck proto is soon to come.....4-5 seater.


----------



## Barbarian

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> I fish toledo a lot and I have no problems with trolling stumpy water it acculaty does better than any v bottom i have ever owned or been in and the boat tracks awesome in the wind. I don't know what kind of boat your buddy had but it was not a LCB.


I admitted my information was not from personal experience, but from a very very experienced boater. I also said I would love to take a ride and be proved wrong. Not sure I want to afford a LCB 'right now', but my brain would go into over drive if I knew it could handle the big deep reservoirs as well as the traditional V's.

For the record, I absolutely love the boats.


----------



## dosseric

Barbarian said:


> I admitted my information was not from personal experience, but from a very very experienced boater. I also said I would love to take a ride and be proved wrong. Not sure I want to afford a LCB 'right now', but my brain would go into over drive if I knew it could handle the big deep reservoirs as well as the traditional V's.
> 
> For the record, I absolutely love the boats.


When the weather blows and the lake gets rough... all of my friends are very happy I swapped my 21 foot bass boat for the 20 foot LCB. The rough water ride is not even comparable. I've been in a bunch of 21 foot boats (basscat, triton, champion, ranger, skeeter, procraft) and none of them can come close to the rough water ability of my boat.

Because it is a 102" wide cat, it fishes rough water very well. It's easy to stay on the TM while fishing a wind blown point and it drifts much slower than a bass boat. It drifts perpendicular to the wind (bass boats drift nose downwind). This is very beneficial when fishing alone. I fish a drop-shot often. It is nice to not stay on the trolling motor constantly while fighting a good fish on 6 pound line.

Only on very calm days do I miss my bass boat.

If your specialty is flipping the reeds, or boat docks and stumps... get a bass boat. But if you like to fish deep main lake points... LCB is a much better platform.


----------



## [email protected]

People are amazed at how well these air entrapment hulls handle rough water. I am on my second SCB and it still amazes me sometimes at how well it rides over decent chop. Just the other day I took a buddy fishing and we had about 1.5 foot chop and we were running 65 to 70 and the ride was smooth. He couldn't stop talking about the ride he is hooked. LCB builds a sweet boat and it's good to hear from some of the owners.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice looking ride!


----------



## fattyflattie

[email protected] said:


> People are amazed at how well these air entrapment hulls handle rough water. I am on my second SCB and it still amazes me sometimes at how well it rides over decent chop. Just the other day I took a buddy fishing and we had about 1.5 foot chop and we were running 65 to 70 and the ride was smooth. He couldn't stop talking about the ride he is hooked. LCB builds a sweet boat and it's good to hear from some of the owners.


I'm assuming the Stingray runs alot smoother than the Recon, the latest video of the Verado powered one looked pretty bumpy in way less than 1.5's. Maybe it wasn't on its air cushion?


----------



## [email protected]

It's hard to judge how rough the ride was since he is holding the camera. I made a video one day of us running 70 in the our Stingray and it was a smooth ride but it was hard to keep my phone still so it's hard to judge the ride going by a handheld camera while running. I have ridden in a Recon on a rough day in Rockport and it's a great ride and it doesn't jar you or bang in the chop. I remember Eric telling me that the Recon does pack some air but I am uncertain of how much compared to the other SCB models.


----------



## fattyflattie

I agree with that, I was going more off the phone bouncing around in the cupholder. Mine stays there alot (for radio, no Fusion sad3sm) so I kind of keyed in on that. Just surprised me a little bit. That was a pretty boat for sure.


----------



## troutsupport

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> Thanks, and here is the start of the wrap. My guy is still designing the art work.


 Thats Awesome!!!!


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Almost done with the wrap


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Another


----------



## mgeistman

Any videos?


----------



## Fat Basser

I sold my 06 Lanier last year and went back to a Bullet 21 XRD. I've owned a couple of Bullets and they are fine boats, but I am kicking myself for selling the cat. I am working hard to talk myself into ordering a Lanier to be built over the winter. I'm checking the money tree out back and it's bare at the moment :spineyes: That cat is the finest fishing platform I have ever put my fat *** on!

Mike


----------



## Fat Basser

dosseric said:


> I love the safe floor. It's easy on your feet and cleans up nicely.
> 
> However... it's heavy - they claim about 1/2 # per sqft... but it feels heavier than that. My rod locker lids don't stay open. I need to get stronger gas-charged cylinders.


I had the Safe Floor put on my Lanier, but just the non skid spots. I had it done by a dealer in Michigan. They made a mess of my boat, but I really liked the product. I sold the LCB last year, but going to have a new one built. I'm going to put the Sea Dek product on the non skid areas. Errol is working with Sea Dek on getting the templates done. That non skid grit is for the birds. I was scrubbing the entire deck with a small brush after each trip. It took me forever to get it cleaned :headknock They are awesome boats though and I am looking forward to getting back into one.

Mike


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

*Safe Floor*

I'm with you on the safefloor I hate scrubbing my deck it gets dirty just looking at it


----------



## txteltech

Nice looking wrap


----------



## Fat Basser

Just curious...How long does a good wrap last? Do you have to wax it or just wash?


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

Fat Basser said:


> Just curious...How long does a good wrap last? Do you have to wax it or just wash?


 5-7 years no wax


----------



## BRADMD

I'm looking at some different LCB boats on the used market; There's a 2004 fastcat avail locally, wondering if I have to be worried about the older hulls---are they less sturdy than the newer (09) models?


----------



## Im Headed South

Here's a link. If you haven't been to BBM site it's a pretty good resource when it comes to LCB's. Some info on Scream and Fly as well.

http://www.bassboatmagazine.com/lanier-custom-boat-f145.html?


----------



## BRADMD

Thanks very much


----------



## Im Headed South

BRADMD said:


> Thanks very much


No problem, may want to call and talk to Errol Lanier about the hulls your interested in. I've never met him in person but have spoke over the phone with him and he is a straight shooter and I have yet to hear anyone have a negative thing to say about him. Good luck.


----------



## BRADMD

I will. He emailed his # to me today.


----------



## txteltech

Crazy fast hits 106 mph insane with a trolling motor up front


----------



## catsalesman

*Sharp Ride*

One more in Texas now. I plan to have mine down in the East Bay a couple times this summer. Need to get the new trailer done first though. In the process of getting the Graphics changed as well. :flag:


----------

